# Adding fat



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

I want to add more fat to my dogs raw diet..I removed to much skin from the chickens I got...now I wish I didn't...what's a good fat source to add?


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

I would think a tablespoon of sweet cream (UN-salted) butter would do the trick-- it's animal fat, and easy to obtain.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Salmon oil and eggs are some of my favorite fats to add. I'm not a big fan of removing skin and fat from meat because I feel like it's a natural part of their diet, but I understand it's also necessary sometimes for dietary restrictions.


----------



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

Any thoughts on coconut oil?
Our dobe loves his new diet but he's losing some weight...he's only been eating raw for just over a week now...we are upping his food and then going to add the fat we took away...


----------



## April 2012 (Feb 8, 2012)

Weight loss is normal during transition onto raw. If his stools is consistent then perhaps it's time for the next step and keep skin/fat on for a feeding and see how he manages with that.

I personally would not add any supplements (coconut oil, fish oils) until he's consistent with at least 3 proteins. I actually waited until liver and organs were also fine in their diets.


----------



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone 
His stools are great! He has been doing great so far! He loves it! He's 8 months now..we are feeding 3% of his weight but realized we weren't feeding 3% of his predicted adult weight...therefore we are upping his food (he is also has very high energy). He also already gets his "veggie cubes" each meal..they include omega etc as well. But since we took off all the fat we need to give that back..(all the chickens fat was removed...we have a 2 month supply).


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Maybe get some new chicken and save the ones that had all the fat removed for later. I have to admit that I never took off the fat when I transitioned my dogs and I never had a problem. I know this would be a little soon but you could try some pork fat in a very small amount.

But uping his food might help as well. I think it is normal for them to lose a little weight at first but at 8 months you don't want him to lose much.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I think I would do like Herzo suggested, and get some more chicken. Maybe some quarters, and feed one of those along with about the same amount of your chicken. And if you increase the amount fed from there, feed a second feeding of the skin/fat inclusive chicken. After another week, add some turkey with skin on as well assuming poops all look good.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Beef has a good amount of fat content. Salmon oil and eggs are also good


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

RawPitbulls said:


> Beef has a good amount of fat content. Salmon oil and eggs are also good


They do, but this dog is just a week in on raw, so its a little early yet for something so rich. MAYBE, if fed in a VERY small amount with a good bit of bone.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh sorry, I didn't realize he was so new to raw. Yeah get some new chicken that has skin and fat on it for sure, and feeding more should also help a lot! Especially during this age, Dobes grow so fast and can get skinny very easily, I went through the same thing with my dobergirl and my new dobergirl is also adjusting to raw and lost a little weight at first too. I'd take everyone else's suggestions, but just make sure you add more food slowly. I also had that problem with my first dobergirl and she just got diarrhea, which didn't help at all.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

Dobelover said:


> Thanks everyone
> His stools are great! He has been doing great so far! He loves it! He's 8 months now..we are feeding 3% of his weight but realized we weren't feeding 3% of his predicted adult weight...therefore we are upping his food (he is also has very high energy). He also already gets his "veggie cubes" each meal..they include omega etc as well. But since we took off all the fat we need to give that back..(all the chickens fat was removed...we have a 2 month supply).


I wouldn't worry about a little weight loss right now. I echo what others have said - get some chicken with the skin on. Fat in a raw diet is a dog's energy source. Save the skinned chicken for later on when you can put it with a fatty meat. You can also add another protein now - turkey, fish, pork. I buy pork shoulders at the grocery store that have alot of fat on them.


----------



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

One more question, is it normal to see some bones pieces in the stool? Shouldn't they be able to break down all the bone? I've read both...that you may see some but others say you shouldn't...what is everyone's experience with bone? And thanks everyone, I really appreciate all of your great advice!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

In the beginning, I noticed my dogs pass shards of bone. Kind of scary. But since then, they seem to digest it all just fine. Once in a while my mastiff will throw up and there will be small chunks of bone in there. Not sure if he is vomiting because the bones won't break down or he has hunger pukes. 

Even after transitioned, there are times when bone may pass but it will most likely be very infrequently.


----------



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

Which cut of chicken has the most fat? Just wondering if I can buy a cut and add it to what I have...or should I just buy the whole chicken again...I just have a lot of it already ground up in my freezer...


----------



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks...so far we have some stool with just a few small pieces of bone and some with nothing...so I guess all is going ok in that dept then!


----------



## April 2012 (Feb 8, 2012)

Bone shards are normal, like others have said. 

My experience with chicken that has the most fat is backs, the ones I get anyways. Backs are usually pretty cheap too if you can find a good supplier. Not many people (who don't raw feed dogs) buy them so perhaps asking may be in order. It's how I found my supply of backs and carcasses.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Chicken backs are typically the fattiest cut. Which is ironic because they're also the heaviest on bone too! So....it can work well for you to add in. But....I urge you to take things slow. Please add fat in SLOOOOOOOWLY and painfully gradually. Don't just jump straight into adding in loads of fat. Balance will happen over time, so don't worry too much about things just a week in. 

My honest advice would be to add more muscle meat first and then work in more fats.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Dobelover said:


> One more question, is it normal to see some bones pieces in the stool? Shouldn't they be able to break down all the bone? I've read both...that you may see some but others say you shouldn't...what is everyone's experience with bone? And thanks everyone, I really appreciate all of your great advice!


Until your dog gets adjusted to raw, some bone is normal.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Dobelover said:


> Thanks...so far we have some stool with just a few small pieces of bone and some with nothing...so I guess all is going ok in that dept then!


Sounds normal to me.


----------



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for your advice everyone. We have done a ton of research and our guy is doing well on it otherwise  he LOVES it! No diarrhea at all and we did switch him cold turkey. His meals are well balanced so we know he's getting what he needs 
Just not all the fat!


----------



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

So, if I add in chicken backs, how much do I need to give him each day? A whole back every day? From what I'm reading, he should get the whole back a day...


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

Dobelover said:


> So, if I add in chicken backs, how much do I need to give him each day? A whole back every day? From what I'm reading, he should get the whole back a day...


You could start with one a day and just watch his poops - it's not going to be the same with every dog and if his poops start getting crumbly or sandy you can cut back.


----------

